

Ask HN: Devs who don't use GitHub, what do you use to share your portfolio? - abdelhai

Something like Dribbble or Behance for developers..
======
cat9
The main fallacy here is assuming I need a portfolio at all. It's quite easy
to get work without bothering with that. Or a resume. Or playing footsie with
HR. You filter out some opportunities, yes. But have you SEEN the market for
even decently competent programmers lately?

I put code on GitHub on the off chance someone else will find it useful or
informative. Between the user base, platform usability, and the fact that I
use git anyway, it's convenient for that. But "portfolio" isn't really a
consideration.

If, for some reason, you want a portfolio anyway: my recommendation would be
private website + GitHub. Preferably, in the form of writing an article
demonstrating why a given project on GitHub is novel or interesting or useful.
If you go that way, any off-the-shelf blogging tool should work (e.g. Jekyll /
Octopress + GitHub Pages), and it will tend to be more useful to the community
as large (which increases the odds of other devs explicitly being interested
in working with you).

~~~
throwwww
It pains me to read a comment such as this. I've been programming for 15 years
(python, js, c - based out of the US west coast) and have been out of work for
most of 2014. The reason appears to be the 2 years I took off to stay at home
with the kids when my wife became sick (she's fine now). I've kept up with
tech changes and what not, but employers just can't see past it. So no, I
can't say I've seen the market for decently competent programmers.

~~~
percept
I think a strong portfolio would be more necessary in this case.

It appears you have a good skillset--I hope everything works out.

------
dalke
When you say "Github" do you mean it as a synecdoche to include the other
well-known site hosts like Bitbucket, Gitorius and the venerable Sourceforge?

Or, to reference an old magazine cover, is it more of a "View of the World
from 9th Avenue" thing? FWIW, all of my code is on Bitbucket.

~~~
abdelhai
Yes, the title has a character limit.. VCS is a way to share projects but i
think it is missing something to be the go-to web page for developers..

~~~
lukasm
Well, there is [https://geekli.st/](https://geekli.st/) and
[https://coderwall.com/welcome](https://coderwall.com/welcome) not sure what
would be the use case for something that github cannot do.

~~~
abdelhai
Geeklist is more for bragging than useful project showcasing. Coderwall seems
interesting.

